# Looking for former R/O Ray Dawson



## Nelson (May 11, 2006)

I`m trying to find the whereabouts of a long time friend of mine, name of Ray Dawson, whom I haven`t seen or heard from for several years. We were at Colwyn Bay Wireless College together in 1960/61. We both joined Marconi Marine at about the same time, and kept in touch and met up every now and again. He moved to Oz in the 70`s, and worked for AWA, leaving in early 90`s but we still kept meeting up when we could. I last saw him around 1996, in Inverness, where I was living at the time. He returned to Oz with his wife, and I think he`s now in Tasmania, but have no further info. Can anyone help me?.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I replied to your message yesterday, but it doesn't seem to have got through - probably did something wrong.

I met Ray a couple of times in the '80s - quite a character. Don't know where he is now but recently saw a source in Tasmania who may have an inkling. Just have to try and find out where I saw the 'source". Stand by but don't hold your breath.

John T.


----------



## Nelson (May 11, 2006)

Hi trotterdotpom,
Thanks very much for your info, and much appreciated. I didn`t get any MSG from you yesterday, but never mind. If you have any luck, I`ll look forward to hearing from.Thanks again.


----------

